# My-Buffed Seiten funktionieren nicht



## Springbreak (23. November 2008)

kontrolliert mal bitte was da los ist. Es kann laut Script keine Verbindung zum Datenbank Server aufgebaut werden.

Desweiteren wird die mdb seid einigen Tagen nicht mehr korrekt hoch geladen und die Items in den Charaktären sind total veraltet.

Ihr werdet schon eine Lösung finden, dessen bin ich zuversichtlich.


----------



## Springbreak (24. November 2008)

Springbreak schrieb:


> kontrolliert mal bitte was da los ist. Es kann laut Script keine Verbindung zum Datenbank Server aufgebaut werden.
> 
> Desweiteren wird die mdb seid einigen Tagen nicht mehr korrekt hoch geladen und die Items in den Charaktären sind total veraltet.
> 
> Ihr werdet schon eine Lösung finden, dessen bin ich zuversichtlich.




wie man sieht wird hier schneller gearbeitet wie bei Blizzard *fg* Danke liebes Buffed Team, es funktioniert wieder alles.

please close this thread


----------

